# Source: Pelicans To Open At Warriors Oct. 27th, Could Play Miami On Christmas Day



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

> A leaked preliminary copy of the upcoming 2015-16 NBA regular-season schedule has been circulating for the past few days, but league sources confirmed on Thursday that the New Orleans Pelicans are tentatively scheduled to open against the defending champion Golden State Warriors on Oct. 27 at Oracle Arena.
> 
> But the source emphasized that the NBA could still make changes before the final schedule is released next week. Because of potential changes requested by the television networks, the NBA annually makes a tentative schedule in advance before the final schedule is issued.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/pelicans/index.ssf/2015/08/new_orleans_pelicans_tentative.html


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628984396784234496
:yesyesyes:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

NBA ready to showcase AD on a national stage (playoffs notwithstanding).


----------

